# Cpc-hi



## brettb1984 (Dec 14, 2010)

What is CPC-HI?

Thanks Brett: cool:


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never heard of that one - I've heard CPC-H, and CPC-I, but not ever together...


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 14, 2010)

CPC-H-I is a PMCC-approved instructor of hospital program.

In essence, it is an instructor who focuses on the hospital curriculum.


----------



## Dianeacv (Dec 15, 2010)

*Position Available for Certified Coders*

Our company is looking for Certified Coders as well as  CPMA's in all specialities.  Position can be remote if qualified.  Please fax resume to: HR Dept- (631) 737-0049

Diane McKenna, CCS
Atlantic Coding & Validations Inc.


----------

